# Mac Filtering on AT&T Velocity Mobile Hotspot



## jrk91 (Sep 15, 2015)

Has anyone tried doing this before? Mac Filtering on an AT&T Velocity, Model# MF923. I, who am Network+ certified, and an additional Network Professional could not figure out how to make this work through the hotspot's interface. It will allow us to set it up to drop certain Mac addresses or will even allow us to block all internet traffic in general, but will not allow us to set it up to only allow certain addresses and drop all else. The user guide and interface act as if this should be possible, but it doesn't work when implemented. Does anyone know if this is actually possible or if there's just some obscure step somewhere that we're missing? Thanks.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

It doesn't make sense to me to have a configuration where you have to add mac addresses that aren't allowed rather than adding those that are.

What is it you're trying to achieve? There may be a better way.


----------



## jrk91 (Sep 15, 2015)

That is what I'm trying to achieve. We are trying to create an allow list, or a Whitelist, I believe it can be called. The hotspot interface will only let us create a drop list, or Blacklist. We can set it up to drop all internet traffic or even just block selected MAC addresses, but when we configure it to do the opposite it doesn't work. The tech support at AT&T were incredibly unhelpful.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Why do you need to whitelist? Is the hotspot open and you want to block certain users?


----------



## jrk91 (Sep 15, 2015)

It's a company hotspot and we're trying to make sure only authorized tablets can access it to keep employees from connecting additional devices. If you can't help me to achieve what I'm trying to do then I don't see the purpose in you questioning my intentions. I did not post on this forum to argue about whether or not I even should MAC filter the hotspot.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

MitchConner said:


> What is it you're trying to achieve? There may be a better way.


----------



## jrk91 (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm trying to achieve whitelist MAC filtering on an AT&T Velocity hotspot.


----------

